# New MXL - suggestions (& knowledge) needed



## groperfish (May 5, 2014)

Hi all. Recently got hold of a Corsa Extra (in Max - shown in Motorola colours below) - and a MX-Leader (in a unique color combo I've never seen before - Pink on bottom, Midnight Blue up top. Got both, separately, from original owners. The MXL has the rider's name on top tube, which is cool. So happy to find these in my size. The people who sold them to me were lovely and the MXL owner even hand wrote a receipt with his name on it. He gave me a great deal and I didn't bargain: only 200 Euro! 

The Corsa Extra is all original with DA 7403 and the MXL came with Headset (Campag Mirage), BB (Chorus) and an aero seat post (which I think is Chorus but not that familiar with Campy stuff).

The MXL also has a strange 'F' decal on down tube, facing the back (last photo below). It is under clear coat. Does anyone know what this is? A Belgian team, perhaps? 

Serial number is F3120, which I think indicates a '96 or 97.?

Both were bought within 50 k's of eachother, close(ish) to Brussels. 

























Can anyone please make some suggestions as to what to build up the MXL with? I have an old DA 7400 crank, DA 7400 calipers (single pivot), SKF BB (should I use this instead of Chorus BB?) and a set of Exage brakes. I think it would be better to use existing Campy parts on the bike and source some Chorus bits and bobs. I have a Chorus front derrailleur on its way, which is good.

Don't have a lot of money after these two, but I would really appreciate suggestions.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Holy cow that is pretty good luck.

I've been looking for a small MAX or MXL for years. 

Just for the sake of practicality I would use Shimano on both bikes. You could use the same tools on both. Brand new Shimano groups are dirt cheap for 5800 and 6800. Cheaper and less work than hunting down Campagnolo bits one at a time.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I have a 1994 MX Leader in Motorola colors that is like your midnight blue/pink MXL in construction EXCEPT that it has the seatstays attached to the back of the seat lug (as they are attached in your Corsa Extra). You see very few MX Leaders with the rear seat stay attachment....seeing your Corsa Extra I'm thinking my bike must be a transition bike before they started the seat stay attachment to the side of the seat lug on MXLs.


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

EM Mx Leader F3120 is the final version of this model (SSC with EM logo), a copy built in late summer 1994. Telekom-based painting pattern, black turned to dark blue. EM Corsa Extra Max is the second version of this model ("fastback"), produced only in 1991; Mx Leader "fastback" was produced shortly, in the first half of 1992 (simultaneously with the last version of Corsa Extra Max - in which Mx Leader fork was already used).

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------

